# Liam Neeson plays US Gen. Douglas MacArthur in "Operation Chromite"



## CougarKing (21 Aug 2016)

Liam Neeson stars as Gen. MacArthur leading the Inchon landings of the Korean War:

Operation Chromite (official trailer)

The action scenes at the trailer seem to focus on the ROK/South Korean commandos landed ahead of the Allied invasion fleet.


----------

